# New CT regulation



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Blackfish(tautog)
season closes November 23

Porgy(scup)
season closes October 30

Black Sea Bass
season closes November 30


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Looks like someone exceeded their quotas -- blame it on the cold water that kept the party boats busy all summer. Heard their still bailing 2.5 lb porgies up your way, with 3-4 lb sea bass or blackfish taking the pools. Not bad considering Long Island Sound party boat fishery was on its "last legs" a decade ago!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

What you here is true about to porgies I when last night for Stripers and we were blessed with porgies in the mix all 2+ too bad the Stripers were schoolies but the action was good and fast.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

What size schoolies? Theres three year classes out there right now....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Jake

The schoolie are from the 5 to 10# range and full of fight and I happy to say all were released unharmed.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Five to ten pounds are some big schoolies! Hell, once a striper hits 28 inches, he/she IS a striper -- I don't care how many of his buddies he/she's hanging with!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Most of the fish we caught were 25 to 27", but they had thick bodies one 24" looked like it needed to go on a diet very strange to me, but that means a good outlook for the future.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Love to hear reports about healthy fish! Apparently keeping the factory ships out of Long Island Sound is paying off. In addition, I'm wondering if those fish were Hudson River stock...

I think P&S should have a Hudson River Fish-In next Spring... See how many bulletin board members there are ABOVE the Mason-Dixon Line. Maybe we'll even let some of those southern guys (and gals) attend....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sound good to me even though I haven't fished the hudson yet that would be a good reason to start. I'll start doing some reseach.


----------

